
Microsoft to unify PC and Xbox One platforms, ending fixed console hardware - ssutch3
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/mar/01/microsoft-to-unify-pc-and-xbox-one-platforms-ending-fixed-console-hardware?CMP=twt_gu
======
msie
Sigh, this is not going to end well. How many times has MS tried to do
universal apps in one form or another? Who cares about running the same
program on an Xbox one vs PC? Lots of headaches trying to optimize a game on
two different platforms, actually more than that since there's an infinite
variety of PC platforms. Is this necessary? Sounds more like grandiose vision
from the top to get people excited. And how's the Steam Hardware vision
working out?

